# RME hardware's "Enable MMCSS for ASIO" checkbox on the software control panel



## synapse21 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just noticed this checkbox showing up on a recent driver update for my RME Multiface, and am hoping this might be the magic bullet for the occasional "CPU Overload / Dropout Detected" warnings in Nuendo 5.5.6 on my PC DAW when I am trying to do anything else, like using Chrome in between Nuendo functions, etc.

I also read that this can be combined with Cubase 7's and Nuendo 6's latest updates as well, for even more of a stable experience without any CPU cycle stealing on the Windows side of things.

Anyone have experience with this yet?


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.rme-audio.de/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18255


----------

